# Good groomer in South Jersey? +PIC OF NEW PUP



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,
My sister is getting a 5 month old female Havanese. She is flying out to get her on April 5th. She joined the forum yesterday, but is waiting to be approved. She asked me to post, if anyone knows of a really good groomer in the Haddonfield, NJ area. She also asked me if she could learn to do it! She is a brave soul!! At least she has steady hands, she's an eye surgeon

Here's is a picture of Kitty. Her family can not agree on a name yet. I have some cute videos, but can't figure out how to get them out of the email to upload. Kitty is on the far left. She is a beauty!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to your sister! Kitty looks like a doll!

Can't help with a groomer... I'm not from Jersey, and wouldn't use a groomer if I was. Tell your sister to give grooming herself a try. I LOVE grooming Kodi myself. It takes some time and practice, but I don't worry about him, he ends up looking the way I want him to, and it's great bonding time. Yes, it's work, but I like it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, I can't help with a groomer, but want to welcome your sister to the world of Havanese. Kitty is adorable and has a wonderful looking coat. I will look forward to more pictures of her.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I want snuggle her!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda, you teach her. Kitty is adorable and I can't wait to hear/see more.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulation's to your sister Linda. Ask your sister if she can puppy snatch one of those little cuties Jennifer has when she picks up Kitty for me hehehe.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Linda, I was sure you were getting one of Farah's pups. and was going to need one of those snow suits back! Kitty is adorable congrats to your sister.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I live in Cherry Hill, NJ which is very close to Haddonfield. I actually have a groomer in a new Petsmart that just opened in Marlton, NJ on Rt. 70 (your sister will know wehre it is) named Katie that my friend and I take our Havanese's to and she is wonderful. She listens and always cuts them the way that you want. I also know of a place in Voorhees on Evesham Rd called Jack and Emily's. I know many people who take their dogs there and like them also.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to Linda's sister and little "Kitty!"


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

My groomer is great but is in Medford about 30 minutes from her and may be too far. If she wants to drive let me know.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Linda, Congrats to your sister! How exciting! Kitty is a little beauty!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo Linda!! Great news - she is a beauty! Will she be bringing her to the playdate???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Linda's sister and Kitty! My goodness she's adorable! As for the grooming, she can totally do it herself, especially if she's got your expertise to lean on


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL, Missy. Nothing gets past this group! My sister decided to change gears and go with an older pup. She thought it would be easier. Jennifer has been so helpful and is a terrific breeder. I wish I could post the videos because Kitty has a really cute personality!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
I hope she will make the playdate!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I knew it couldn't be a new pup for you, Linda. You wouldn't need a groomer. Although with 4, you might want help. Kitty is adorable. Congrats to your sister.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. My sister would introduce herself, but some reason she has not yet been approved. It's been about a week, so hopefully it will go through and she'll say, hi!


----------



## littleboy (Mar 20, 2010)

I am working at grooming Shadow however I sure would like a book to follow. I had a poodle and followed a book and it worked out great. So any one know of a good instruction book? it is hard to get info on the Havanese. He is a registered therapy dog and i would like to have him look great when we go to work. thanks


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Linda, Your post actually got a laugh out of my DH. He is a Malpractice lawyer and he said he is sure she has a steady hand and if not she can most probably afford to hire someone to do it right (I live in a family of doctors and Lawyers all up and down the east coast...I give them all a hard time.) I have family members in Jackson that is two far but I met lots of Hav's there!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure of any instructional books. But Jodi Murphy was supposed to have a video coming out soon. I'm not sure if it's out yet, but I'm gonna buy it for sure.

Yeah, my sister can afford a groomer for sure! She is so funny and frugal. I think one of the reasons she wants to learn is, she doesn't want to leave Sadie in a scary environment too long. I also told her some horror stories

My sisters is on vacation and will be back Sunday. She's picking up Sadie on Monday. I am so excited to meet her. Here is a video!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to Linda's sister and Sadie! Looking foward to the pictures.

I hope I will get to meet them at Laurie's playdate.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sadie is so cute!!!!!! I think I will be smiling the rest of the morning. I don't trust the groomers here with my dogs either. I think they are lazy the only seem to know how to shave dogs down. In CA I had a great groomer expensive but worth it.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

How adorable! Welcome to your sister and Sadie! Can't wait to see more pictures. I have to come here to get my picture fix!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You'll make a good auntie, Linda.


----------

